# Western ultra mount truck side for Ford F-250-f550



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Mount and fleet flex wiring. Located in Néw Jersey
Asking $800


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

What year is it off of?


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

I was told 2008-2016


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes that would be correct if the mount came off of any of those years. Was just trying to let people know what years it would fit.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

I appreciate it. Purchased a full setup from someone local when I went to pick it up I just pulled up to it with my dodge , paid and left . Never actually saw the truck it came from


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You can post pics to help others and confirm if want to


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

I will check the wiring harness tomorrow it's in the back of my truck getting serviced. Hoping I can find out on label what headlight adapter or code it uses and maybe find out for sure what year the mount is for.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes that mount fit 2008-2016


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Sold. Thank you admin


----------

